# Skiffia Francesae - Gold Skiffia -Extinct



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Today I received approximately 10 Gold Skiffias from a breeder. These fish are totally extinct in the wild and not all that common in the hobby. If you have never worked with Goodieds you should really give it a try. They breed way different than common livebearers and most don't eat fry as fry are too large.

My goal is to breed these and pass them along. They are listed as a C.A.R.E.S. Fish. I am very excited!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Goodeids are very beautiful and interesting fish. I wish you success in breeding.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

henningc said:


> Today I received approximately 10 Gold Skiffias from a breeder. These fish are totally extinct in the wild and not all that common in the hobby. If you have never worked with Goodieds you should really give it a try. They breed way different than common livebearers and most don't eat fry as fry are too large.
> 
> My goal is to breed these and pass them along. They are listed as a C.A.R.E.S. Fish. I am very excited!


i am a bit sceptical when it come to s.francesae this species as always been rare very difficult to obtain and very difficult to get established.
since the discovery of skiffia v188, skiffia francesae as become just as popular
skiffia v188,was first believed to be a new collection of skiffia francesae in the past skiffia v188 have been past on as s.francesae, maybe soon it will get it's correct Scientific name, do well at 68f-74f


----------



## Jonlong (10 mo ago)

henningc said:


> Today I received approximately 10 Gold Skiffias from a breeder. These fish are totally extinct in the wild and not all that common in the hobby. If you have never worked with Goodieds you should really give it a try. They breed way different than common livebearers and most don't eat fry as fry are too large.
> 
> My goal is to breed these and pass them along. They are listed as a C.A.R.E.S. Fish. I am very excited!


Hi how are you? I noticed that you are breeding Golden Skiffias. I have two that are doing exceptionaly well but unfortunately they are both males 😭. I was wondering if you had any females that you would be willing to part with? I will give you my contact info if you are interested, thank you!


----------

